# Overnight parking A36 Salisbury-Bath



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

Hi All, 

Can anyone reccomend a spot where we can park up overnight on A36 between Salisbury and Bath. We are getting a late ferry from the Isle of Wight to Southampton and heading to Swansea. We considered one of the M4 services between Newbury and Bristol but their websites say max 2 hours free and thereafter the charges are pretty steep. Also a motorway service area is likely to be pretty busy and noisy!!! Any help would be appreciated,

Caulkhead


----------



## billy5 (Jul 2, 2008)

There is a large layby at the bottom of Blackdog hill, 3 miles Bath site of Warminster. Where the road has been straightened out. I would think you would be all right there.


----------



## Chas17 (May 1, 2005)

There is a truck stop at Codford which may be OK for you.

http://www.transportcafe.co.uk/hillsidecafe.html


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

Thanks for the replies guys,

Sorry its taken me so long to reply,

Regards, Caulkhead


----------

